# Phyllovates Chlorophaea



## yen_saw




----------



## robo mantis

This just made my wanted list. Also where do you buy that instant pollen stuff?


----------



## yen_saw

You can get natural pollen pellets from health market (i got my from Sandy Market). The preparation of the powder pollen was discussed in detailed in the following link

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5309

Some mating pics for this species


























Two males are fighting for this gal.....


----------



## OGIGA

Wow, already reproducing! This is definitely a great looking species.


----------



## Ben.M

Yeah, beautiful species, how many u got mated


----------



## robo mantis

When you get ooths pm me.


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks guys!



> Yeah, beautiful species, how many u got mated


Just one, she was an adult about 11 days ago so i gave it a try. I have another 14 adult females to mate. So hopefully any of them produce viable ootheca hatching in near future.


----------



## yen_saw

When i was worry about this species not able to lay ootheca in captivity, one of the mated females produced an ootheca couple of days ago!!  

I must have been very lucky in successfully rearing and pairing this species so far!  now hopefully the ooth will hatch.


----------



## OGIGA

Woohoo! Congratulations!


----------



## robo mantis

When it hatches let me know


----------



## Jenn

Congratulations! You are the mantis man! The pictures are wonderful. Beautiful mantids. I love that the female is happily munching away, not bothered at all by the male on her back...


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

This topic should be rated 18 :shock:


----------



## Ian

Wonderful photos Yen, these looks like a pretty cool species. Never seen the idea of using pollen for livefood before, not sure if it is available in the UK.



> This topic should be rated 18 :shock:


This whole forum is rated 18. Haven't you seen the numerous theads on "Katie Holmes touching her boobs"?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

heh :wink:


----------



## OGIGA

Yeah, keep up with them, moderators...


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks guys..... surprise to see the topic turn out to a rated issue  

All mated female are "pooping" ooth now so i will offer some for trade very soon. It has been great keeping this wonderful species and following the entire growth process especially watching the "horn" grew with each molt.

Edit: i want to thank Fangsheath (Dave) for all this!!


----------



## sk8erkho

WOTM, is funny... rated 18, good one!! But seriously, though ,Yen you are off the hook, as my nephews would say!!


----------



## yen_saw

This is the result after some mantis por.nos :lol: 






The first of Texas Unicorn mantis ooth hatched out about 50-60 nymphs  The first ooth was laid on 5/19 so it took only 34 days to hatch!! Always good to have a new generation on cool species. Here are some other oothecae incubating right now.


----------



## robo mantis

Man you always have a better success rate than me


----------



## Asa

That's a lot of ooths. I only have 5 right now  .


----------



## yen_saw

> Man you always have a better success rate than me


 if the ootheca is fertile and you incubate it correctly, you will almost certain to get a hatch out. Luck plays a small role in hatching ootheca.

Asa, depending on what species of ootheca you have, five chinese mantis ooth hatch-out can easily outnumber all the mantis i have. :wink:


----------



## robo mantis

how about 60 chinese eggs (which i hatched out this year to populate my neiborhood).


----------



## Asa

> Man you always have a better success rate than me
> 
> 
> 
> if the ootheca is fertile and you incubate it correctly, you will almost certain to get a hatch out. Luck plays a small role in hatching ootheca.
> 
> Asa, depending on what species of ootheca you have, five chinese mantis ooth hatch-out can easily outnumber all the mantis i have. :wink:
Click to expand...

I have rarer ooths than the chinese, that don't hatch out as much.

robo mantis, how did you get your hands on 60 chinese ooths?!


----------



## robo mantis

Well i have like 50 kids from church that like mantids and know i'm the mantis guy so they give me a whole bunch. Also i bought 50 off ebay then add them with the layed ooths that makes about 60 somthing.


----------



## Asa

Wish I were you.


----------



## robo mantis

You should try buying a few mantis eggs next year to populate.


----------



## Asa

But how many are able to live outside? And how long would that last?


----------



## robo mantis

> But how many are able to live outside? And how long would that last?


What you mean i have at least 30 mantids around my house.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Asa, the Chinese, European and the Carolinas live outside all summer, lay in the fall and overwinter until spring, they would do fine where you are.


----------



## Asa

I guess. It just seems weird, because I hardly ever see mantids around here.


----------



## spawn

Birds get 'em...picked off when not moving or in grass too short for them. I experience the same thing around here. But if I look in the right places I can find plenty of them.


----------



## specy

Great job Yen! So the 'Texas unicorn' is finally in culture now! Hopefully in a few years time they will be as accessible as the h. coronatus then? You may even release some back to the wild to pump up the natural population since they are native to Texas?


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks Specy. Lets hope it will be more readily available in the US now, if not the world. It is a wonderful species, nicest native species i have kept so far, not including the Arizona unicorn or Yucatan mantis which i haven't had a chance to even see a live one. I will let the nymphs go as soon as they reached L2. hmmm... now should i keep them for another generation?

Releasing them in the wild here is not a good idea. THey are only been seen along southern Texas bordering Mexico area.


----------



## RodG

Hmmmm...if you keep them around another generation perhaps they will

be more plentiful in the hobby


----------



## yen_saw

Hopefully they will be as readily available as orchid mantis soon.


----------



## robo mantis

Don't worry you will start another trend yen lol


----------



## yen_saw

Yeah Robo, i hope the hatching rate is good, so far it has been around 50-60 nymphs from each oothecae although they were inbred for this generation. the hatching rate from the wild caught female was around 40-45 nymphs (can't remember the exact number!).

Yesterday, one of the females decided to give me a challenge with her threat pose, she was not very happy with me trying to steal her ootheca away.


----------



## Asa

The mantis looks a lot like the twig behind it


----------



## yen_saw

Yes it does! the long pronotum looks exactly like a twig too. It would be tough to spot one in the wild.


----------



## Ben.M

well shes a devoted mother  but brill camoflage


----------



## yen_saw

I remember she wasn't laying ootheca after being mated twice, so i placed her into a larger enclosure and put few oak branches, basically make her feels like "home" with nice camouflage surrounding and she has been pooping ooth since.


----------



## robo mantis

Never had that :?


----------



## OGIGA

Nice pose there. I'm hoping to get my life settled soon and get one of those ooths!


----------



## Ben.M

I luv that their eyes always look like its got a angry look on its face :lol:


----------



## colddigger

i'm thinking about how uncanabalistic they are, think how many you'll have for public distribution! :shock:


----------



## yen_saw

They can be kept together, but i found out that female fends off male from mounting her by biting off the legs of male, especially if she is not ready to mate. I have some adult males without legs after pairing up with female


----------



## colddigger

oh, so when they are adults it's best to part them?

males in one container

females to another

or something like that?


----------



## Asa

> oh, so when they are adults it's best to part them?males in one container
> 
> females to another
> 
> or something like that?


When they are L3 and up it is best to part them :wink:


----------



## yen_saw

> When they are L3 and up it is best to part them


That's not necesary for this species.

They will stay alright together even at adult stage due to the communal behaviour, but some females find adult male showing interest to be irritating and will strike at the male, but will not devour male in the process; However, male suffers injur limbs and usually end up losing the limb so i would recommend keeping adult male separately (individual caging). Adult female can be kept together without problem.

Also for anyone able to read chinese - i have a new blog for this species  

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/jw!5N.QJPeLFRkU...ve?l=f&amp;id=5


----------



## Asa

> When they are L3 and up it is best to part them
> 
> 
> 
> That's not necesary for this species.
> 
> They will stay alright together even at adult stage due to the communal behaviour, but some females find adult male showing interest to be irritating and will strike at the male, but will not devour male in the process; However, male suffers injur limbs and usually end up losing the limb so i would recommend keeping adult male separately (individual caging). Adult female can be kept together without problem.
> 
> Also for anyone able to read chinese - i have a new blog for this species
> 
> Oops. I thought he was just talking generally about mantids.
> 
> http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/jw!5N.QJPeLFRkU...ve?l=f&amp;id=5
Click to expand...


----------

